# Rat making some kind of whining nose? (Video included)



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay so every now and then one of my rats makes this weird whining noise she has always done it but now it seems she is doing it a bit more. What could this be?? At the end my phone vibrated so don't be alarmed when you hear it near the end lol.


http://s915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/furbabiesxo/?action=view&current=VIDEO0037.mp4


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

That's the sound of a respiratory infection. That rat needs to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Yup, what Ben says  I have a really cowardly albino boy who does that too, normally when he is under threat. His health isn't great.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

She's been to a vet and I got Baytril for her and CHF meds. I will need to get more Baytril though since she has re caught the infection. Getting it tomorrow. My two other rats have been sneezing now as well  But they haven't ever made such a noise like her before.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

1a1a said:


> Yup, what Ben says  I have a really cowardly albino boy who does that too, normally when he is under threat. His health isn't great.


 It does seem that albino's do get more health issues unfortunately


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> It does seem that albino's do get more health issues unfortunately


Depends on the area...mine never got any sicker than say black hoodies, or blues or minks...

Can I ask how long did you give the baytril for? 

And what CHF meds? Was it lasix/furosemide? Very curious as to why your vet thought she had CHF.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Depends on the area...mine never got any sicker than say black hoodies, or blues or minks...
> 
> Can I ask how long did you give the baytril for?
> 
> And what CHF meds? Was it lasix/furosemide? Very curious as to why your vet thought she had CHF.


My two albino's were rescued "feeder" rats. The neutered male is pretty healthy though for being 4 months. The female is 2 years old. Anyway, I gave Baytril for 2 weeks twice a day at 1 CC. He gave me Furosemide along with the Baytril. He said that she had an URI that got worse and turned into CHF. It was gone after 2 weeks BUT then came back after I got another rattie from Petco.

I got a hooded rattie (female) from Petco about 2 weeks ago. She was sneezing for a few days, thought she was just adjusting to the new smells in my house as I have cats, dogs and rabbits. So, i'm thinking Thumbelina (the sick albino) re caught it from her. And my neutered male is now sneezing as well. Now I feel bad for bringing home a new rattie when Thumbelina was just recovering :/


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Be sure to treat all the rats at once, to be sure they don't re-infect one another again! And if the infection becomes resistant to Baytril, you may need to change or add another antibiotic in order to really clear it out. Good luck with your sick ratties!


----------

